# Bought A Powerstroke!



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Picked up an 03 F250 Lariat 6.0 today. ussmileyflag


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice looking truck! I'm going back to forest green on my next one.

Time for a set of headstuds!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice truck best advice i can give you as a fellow long time 6.0 owner is get yourself a scan gauge 2 it can save you thousands in the long run by monitoring the trucks vitals.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice looking truck thing is loaded!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

good looking truck. now swap a cummins into it. or headstuds, hpop o ring upgrades, stc fitting upgrade, head studs, egr delete, oil feed tube upgrades and dummy plug upgrades for the hpop system. and only run ford dealer supplied oil filters in it so the anti drainback valve gets seated properly.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck. Good luck with the 6.0.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice truck how many miles on her


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1493744 said:


> nice truck how many miles on her


130k, no rust anywhere, and all the important mods for the 6.0 done


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Look up "6.0 bulletproof kit". And seriously consider it.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

the_mayor;1493751 said:


> Look up "6.0 bulletproof kit". And seriously consider it.


It has just about all of that except the coolant filter witch I will be doing in the next couple weeks. That was the only reason I got the 6.0 knowing that was all done.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice truck ! What will you be hanging up front ?


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

maverjohn;1493879 said:


> Nice truck ! What will you be hanging up front ?


Thanks! I'm planning on a wideout.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Polarismalibu;1493885 said:


> Thanks! I'm planning on a wideout.


Do you know what springs you have in the front ? They come with three diffrent ratings and you will need the heavy ones to hold a Wideout easily.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

jmac5058;1493927 said:


> Do you know what springs you have in the front ? They come with three diffrent ratings and you will need the heavy ones to hold a Wideout easily.


The front is rated at 5200


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

It should treat u good


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you did you research. Good luck with it! 03's sound pretty bada$$ with that extra whistle!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

I should be picking up a wideout for it tomorrow. Also will be puting hideaways in.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice truck! Gotta love the 6.0 trash talk. My 6.0's are ran harder than any around and have over 500k between the 2. I love me a 6.0. Anybody that would do head studs or the like on a problem free 120k miled truck needs to have their head examined.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Do any of you know if I need to cover the grill on the 6.0? I know on the 6,4 they were getting snow plugging the intake.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Get a scangauge 2 or edge insight, do oil changes religiously, and drive her hard!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i love the 6.0's. they are awsome trucks with alittle extra wrenching time from the factory. good luck with here. they sound awsome with an exhaust!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

got-h2o;1494311 said:


> Nice truck! Gotta love the 6.0 trash talk. My 6.0's are ran harder than any around and have over 500k between the 2. I love me a 6.0. Anybody that would do head studs or the like on a problem free 120k miled truck needs to have their head examined.


Friend of mine just dropped $6558 on his 04 POS engine this week.

Tell us again how good they are.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

If you can get the work done to make a 6.0 hold, they run out pretty good. The earlier ones were know to have issues, but there are alot of them out there and people have figured out how to get them to hold. Yes it takes money, but early 6.0's are usually alot cheaper than a comparable 7.3. Would i buy one? Hell no, i work on them everyday and thats as close to ownership i want to get. But i still think they are a sweet sounding engine!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BPS#1;1494396 said:


> Friend of mine just dropped $6558 on his 04 POS engine this week.
> 
> Tell us again how good they are.


Will do, once I'm not mobile.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Take a Duramax in for HGs or injectors and find out real quick what repairs on a diesel. $3500 each repair easy. I'd know, out of the 6 I've owned, 3 havw had BOTH. Not to mention an ficm and an EGR cooler on 2the others. Want a list for my Cummins trucks? Turbos, trans's........not to mention what has been added just to make them get out of their own way. Nothings perfect.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

got-h2o;1494441 said:


> ...... Nothings perfect.


Thumbs Up There isn't a vehicle out there that wont have a breakdown! Job security for some of us!! payup

I used to be diehard gm. Anymore i could care less, its just a preference.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Same here. Exactly


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

got-h2o;1494441 said:


> Take a Duramax in for HGs or injectors and find out real quick what repairs on a diesel. $3500 each repair easy. I'd know, out of the 6 I've owned, 3 havw had BOTH. Not to mention an ficm and an EGR cooler on 2the others. Want a list for my Cummins trucks? Turbos, trans's........not to mention what has been added just to make them get out of their own way. Nothings perfect.


Very well said and is a valid point. If people want to argue which is best, make a new thread in off topic and leave this guys picture thread alone. Nothing like bashing some new pride and joy to make them feel all warm and cozy inside.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful truck man! Good luck with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm really loving the truck so far. I bought a wideout for it that Im picking up on monday. Will also be putting tint on the front Windows along with vents, coolant filter kit, weatherguard saddle box with a roll up bed cover, back rack, whelen light bar and hideaways. And timberns if needed.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Love the truck, forest and gold are my company colors and the best color combo ford does, hands down.


in my opinion


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Picked up the wideout today, getting it mounted tomorrow.


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

Good lookin truck. Maintance is key on these trucks.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

It is a nice looking truck! I had a friend with one and he had a few big issues early on, but the thing sounds awesome now and he has taken it to a few truck pulls and it performs very well for a street truck! Id take one!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 17, 2011)

Good looking truck...Should treat you right for a long time!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Got the Wideout on the truck finally payup


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Badass!

............


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BPS#1;1494396 said:


> Tell us again how good they are.


My 04 has never let me down yet. It gets worked good in the winter. Never even had a problem with it. I bought it new and keep up on it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mackman;1497072 said:


> My 04 has never let me down yet. It gets worked good in the winter. Never even had a problem with it. I bought it new and keep up on it.


Whaaaat!? You mean you didn't put a tuner on it, max it out and beat the pi$$ out of it..........only to cry when it blew a head gasket? You must not know how to treat a 6.0


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I did have a tuner in it for about 3 months. I took it out and sold it. Cuz i knew it would just be problems.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

got-h2o;1497105 said:


> Whaaaat!? You mean you didn't put a tuner on it, max it out and beat the pi$$ out of it..........only to cry when it blew a head gasket? You must not know how to treat a 6.0


Did you or previous ownere ever do anything to your 6 litres such as "bulletproofing"?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tuners are problems, I went through plenty of them with my Dodge because of the tuner.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

both my 7.3's r excellent 160,000 on my pickup, and 86,000 on my dump , u must follow the three F's fluids filters and fuel, don't use napa filters, motorcraft filters were build for our powerstrokes.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Stik208;1497209 said:


> Did you or previous ownere ever do anything to your 6 litres such as "bulletproofing"?


Nope. Stock as they come.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Over the weedend i had to drive 90 miles to go pick my buddys 2007 Cummins 5.9L. the injection pump took a ****. Best part about it is the truck only has 49,000 miles on it. My 6.0 never need a tow and runs great. Just saying.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;1497209 said:


> Did you or previous ownere ever do anything to your 6 litres such as "bulletproofing"?


Never did a thing to mine. 100% stock.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mackman;1498387 said:


> Over the weedend i had to drive 90 miles to go pick my buddys 2007 Cummins 5.9L. the injection pump took a ****. Best part about it is the truck only has 49,000 miles on it. My 6.0 never need a tow and runs great. Just saying.


Don't laugh at a dodge's problems.

I did and my trans sh!t the bed 10 mins later.
Had to get hauled home on a trailer just like your bud's.
Cost me $2800.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BPS#1;1498398 said:


> Don't laugh at a dodge's problems.
> 
> I did and my trans sh!t the bed 10 mins later.
> Had to get hauled home on a trailer just like your bud's.
> Cost me $2800.


Im not laughing. It sucks. I also know that anything can happen at anytime to my truck. Its just the 6.0 gets a bad rep. and mine has been great. I couldnt ask for a better truck. Everyone thinks the 5.9 cummins is the best. My buddy had is fare share of problems with his. Never even seen a tune or anything. They all have problems. But the 6.0 if you keep it stock and do maintenance it is a good motor IMO.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm loving it. There really is no need for a tuner it has plenty of power just the way it is.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Polarismalibu;1498408 said:


> I'm loving it. There really is no need for a tuner it has plenty of power just the way it is.


I agree 100%. I laugh at the people that put tuners on there trucks thinking they are race cars and then they blow up or they have to do costly repairs and cry the blues.

Keep it stock and do all maintenance and it should be fine. As long as the 1st owner took care of it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Polarismalibu;1498408 said:


> I'm loving it. There really is no need for a tuner it has plenty of power just the way it is.


Exactly what I keep telling my buddy who has 6.0 truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Its like driving a 6.5 chevy truck. Almost everyone hates them.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

BlueRam2500;1498524 said:


> Exactly what I keep telling my buddy who has 6.0 truck.


Yeah but a 6.0 or 6.4 with a tune is a FUN truck to drive. And if you don't go crazy I think a mild tune helps the truck more then it hurts it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

DieselSlug;1498817 said:


> Its like driving a 6.5 chevy truck. Almost everyone hates them.


I love them, if I could have one I would. Most problems with them come from the PMD, glow plugs and low batteries.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune in choosing a new truck. Granted there are SOME that don't have issues but it is very likely you will hate life owning it. Last year a friend/fellow plowing buddy would hire us during almost every storm because his 6.0's were down. He only has Fords...many of them. He would have so many go down during big events he would need to hire us (2-3 trucks) the help finish. 

I hope your luck is better than most other 6.0 owners.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mackman;1498512 said:


> I agree 100%. I laugh at the people that put tuners on there trucks thinking they are race cars and then they blow up or they have to do costly repairs and cry the blues.
> 
> Keep it stock and do all maintenance and it should be fine. As long as the 1st owner took care of it.


The 6.0's break just fine on their own. No need for a tuner to assist with that.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1499120 said:


> Sorry to hear of your misfortune in choosing a new truck. Granted there are SOME that don't have issues but it is very likely you will hate life owning it. Last year a friend/fellow plowing buddy would hire us during almost every storm because his 6.0's were down. He only has Fords...many of them. He would have so many go down during big events he would need to hire us (2-3 trucks) the help finish.
> 
> I hope your luck is better than most other 6.0 owners.


MOST 6.0 owners? You know and have heard reports from literally MILLIONS of people? :laughing:

You do realize that you only hear of the problems right?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1499122 said:


> The 6.0's break just fine on their own. No need for a tuner to assist with that.


Not typically, and not the issues that make it necessary for head studs which is what started the tuner debate in the first place.

A good friend of mine is the 6.0 tech at the largest diesel repair facility here in the area.....a very large area. He can tell you anything you need to know about them. Trust me, the fellers on this here intranet badmouthing them is just that. I think you'd be plesantly surprised if you gave one the benefit of the doubt.

By no means am I a big 6.0 fan. I buy them b/c they're cheap, namely b/c people such as yourself are scared of them. I've had problems with every brand. The 6.0 is no different. With literally millions on the road, you're bound to hear of common issues. You should be prepared with any diesel you buy that some day your time will come if you keep it and use it long enough. If my 6.0's die for good tomorrow, I will have gotten my money's worth out of them. I got burned out with my Duramaxes b/c I got sick of fixing them too.......and they're not cheap trucks to start with.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I knew a die hard Ford fan would chime in. It is common knowledge that the 6.0 is a problem engine. Dont try call g me put with it...diesel power magazine has down multiple write ups about the 6.0's less than impressive reliability. Once the factory problems are fixed they are ok but that is thousands of dollars down the road.

And they still aren't "cheap". Ford makes a damn nice looking truck but they screwed the pooch with the 6.0. Google it...don't take my word for it. Head gaskets, injectors, egr to name a few. Granted most egr diesels have problems but the 6.0 seems to be very common and more regular.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1499157 said:


> I knew a die hard Ford fan would chime in. It is common knowledge that the 6.0 is a problem engine. Dont try call g me put with it...diesel power magazine has down multiple write ups about the 6.0's less than impressive reliability. Once the factory problems are fixed they are ok but that is thousands of dollars down the road.


An EGR delete? B/c that's really the only factory defect.......and that's not thousands of dollars down the road. Not to mention a half million miles btw the 2 of mine and they both still have EGR's.

LMFAO, guys did you just see him call me, a die hard GM fan a FORD fan???? Good stuff. I hate f'n Fords if you want to know the truth. You must not see me defending IFS and *****ing about SFA front ends constantly. I own them all, I would know. Like I said, nothing's perfect.

Lastly, I said it once and I'll say it again. This is member's showcase, not a 6.0 or Ford debate. Cut the guy some slack. He's proud of his new truck. Why bash it? I've never felt better about myself by talking down to others. I don't think I'll ever understand that.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1499157 said:


> And they still aren't "cheap". Ford makes a damn nice looking truck but they screwed the pooch with the 6.0. Google it...don't take my word for it. Head gaskets, injectors, egr to name a few. Granted most egr diesels have problems but the 6.0 seems to be very common and more regular.


6.0's are cheap. Cheaper than any other. I'm a vehicle wholesaler. Trust me, I'm right about that. I'll give you actual price comparisons on anything you want.

Ford actually screwed the pooch with the 6.4 if you want to start that debate. You think 6.0's are bad??? Lol. 10x the problems, 10x the amount getting worked on, yet 10x less of them produced.

Google anything you want. Dodge transmissions. Dodge front ends. CR Cummins injectors. Cummins IP's all years. Dmax head gaskets. Dmax injectors. Dmax FICM's. Again, you will see only the problems, not the MAJORITY.

I get your point, I do. But you're beating a dead horse here.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I gotcha and not trying to start a debate but as someone already stated, the 6.0 is similar to the GM 6.5. Some are fine fine, most are not until the factory issues are resolved. I do have a friend with a 6.0 that has had zero issues but his other 6.0 that is subjected to the same abuse/work has been nothing but a headache.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

............................word


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys must have no life at all to just sit around and talk crap about other peoples stuff. Well to all of you that had good things to say thank you. Everyone else grow up seriously. I put that on here cuz I worked hard for that truck for years. I'm 20 years old and I'm Damn proud to say I own that truck. So why don't you all just go start a sh*t talking thread of your own and stay the heck out of mine


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Another with the blade on. Truck didn't sag at all surprisingly


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks good! Id take it in a heart beat if it was a long box! Be a land yacht though lol. I also like those style "star" rims ford used.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That trucks holds that plow awesome. Best of luck with it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Polarismalibu;1499251 said:


> You guys must have no life at all to just sit around and talk crap about other peoples stuff. Well to all of you that had good things to say thank you. Everyone else grow up seriously. I put that on here cuz I worked hard for that truck for years. I'm 20 years old and I'm Damn proud to say I own that truck. So why don't you all just go start a sh*t talking thread of your own and stay the heck out of mine


Settle down. I don't know for sure but I think i was the only one giving any grief so don't generalize by saying "you guys". I also said Ford makes. Damn nice truck... I didn't randomly select your truck/6.0 to have the serious potential to have issues. It's common knowledge.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Polarismalibu;1499251 said:


> You guys must have no life at all to just sit around and talk crap about other peoples stuff. Well to all of you that had good things to say thank you. Everyone else grow up seriously. I put that on here cuz I worked hard for that truck for years. I'm 20 years old and I'm Damn proud to say I own that truck. So why don't you all just go start a sh*t talking thread of your own and stay the heck out of mine


Be proud!! Thats a nice looking truck. You will like it. Don't listen to all the 6.0 haters. The motor is not as bad as people make it out to be. Dont worry about what they say in magazines or whatever. You take care of her, she will take care of you.

*6.0 for life!!*Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Put the backrack and a whelen led mini bar on today. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

got-h2o;1499164 said:


> 6.0's are cheap. Cheaper than any other. I'm a vehicle wholesaler. Trust me, I'm right about that. I'll give you actual price comparisons on anything you want.
> 
> Ford actually screwed the pooch with the 6.4 if you want to start that debate. You think 6.0's are bad??? Lol. 10x the problems, 10x the amount getting worked on, yet 10x less of them produced.
> 
> ...


Please elaborate and back up your statement of how the 6.4 is 10x worst? You cant base your facts off one shop that is in one area. The 6.4 is not what screwed the "pooch" with ford.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

When it comes down to it, it is all about knowing the product intimatly you are about to purchase. Myself it is about dollars and sence. If you can buy a 6.0 for a fraction of the cost of a comparable other truck then why not??? Just make sure you know everything there is to know (good and bad) and make a solid financial desision.

I have been around and love my Cummins trucks. Over the years I have owned more than one of every generation. Recently while looking for another I coudn't find one where condition and price matched my budget. Needless to say now there is onother Ford in the stable. Its a 01 f350 7.3cab and chasis but for the price I could not refuse. 1/5th the cost of a comparable 3500 dodge. 

I guess the best thing to say is to keep your options open and don't get tunnel visioned when looking for your next ride.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rstan2010;1499604 said:


> Please elaborate and back up your statement of how the 6.4 is 10x worst? You cant base your facts off one shop that is in one area. The 6.4 is not what screwed the "pooch" with ford.


6.4's had recalls before they hit the lots. We all have horror stories of different vehicles, but you honestly haven't heard of all of the major problems with the 6.4? Lifting cabs for every repair, etc...??? I mean I'll start a list, but I didn't mean to start a fresh battle here with my comment. Around here it's pretty common knowledge that 6.4's have issues. They were a short run for a reason. I got in a debate last year or so with Mil about one here in town on its 3rd motor. He argued it till I got the vin and he ran an oasis on it.

And I can base facts off of my being friends with a 6.4 and 6.0 tech at one of the most reputable diesel shops here in the Chicagoland area. MDI, look them up. Trucks get brought there from all over the midwest. 6.4's are getting out of warranty now and flooding local shops. If you really want to know the common issues and do NOT want to start a week long argument ignoring the facts I will be happy to ablige. I can't speak first hand on every nut and bolt, but I will be sure to get you details. But honestly, do some research and let's not cramp up this thread with any more bs for the time being. I wasn't bashing the 6.4's existance or anyone that owns one. I was simply saying they have major problems, some similar to some of those of the 6.0, and a fraction of them were produced in comparison.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As for the OP, the truck is coming along great. Just wait till you're able to put that baby to work. You think you love it now?!! You're in for a treat............


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Mackman;1499550 said:


> Be proud!! Thats a nice looking truck. You will like it. Don't listen to all the 6.0 haters. The motor is not as bad as people make it out to be. Dont worry about what they say in magazines or whatever. You take care of her, she will take care of you.
> 
> *6.0 for life!!*Thumbs Up


I run a 6.5, and i got the cold shoulder as soon as i though of buying the truck from my family and friends! Now its the only truck we have and they all want to borrow it! lol. Good maintenance and she will treat you well!

Since its a Lariat does it have leather and heated seats? I would love heated seats for the winter! After i broke my pelvis its tough...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

got-h2o;1499742 said:


> 6.4's had recalls before they hit the lots. We all have horror stories of different vehicles, but you honestly haven't heard of all of the major problems with the 6.4? Lifting cabs for every repair, etc...??? I mean I'll start a list, but I didn't mean to start a fresh battle here with my comment. Around here it's pretty common knowledge that 6.4's have issues. They were a short run for a reason. I got in a debate last year or so with Mil about one here in town on its 3rd motor. He argued it till I got the vin and he ran an oasis on it.
> 
> And I can base facts off of my being friends with a 6.4 and 6.0 tech at one of the most reputable diesel shops here in the Chicagoland area. MDI, look them up. Trucks get brought there from all over the midwest. 6.4's are getting out of warranty now and flooding local shops. If you really want to know the common issues and do NOT want to start a week long argument ignoring the facts I will be happy to ablige. I can't speak first hand on every nut and bolt, but I will be sure to get you details. But honestly, do some research and let's not cramp up this thread with any more bs for the time being. I wasn't bashing the 6.4's existance or anyone that owns one. I was simply saying they have major problems, some similar to some of those of the 6.0, and a fraction of them were produced in comparison.


No denying the 6.4L had/has issues.

From what I hear Ford fixed most of them rather quickly unlike the 6.0.

Both can be made better engines with aftermarket repairs.

I really doubt you'll find many if any million milers like the 7.3Ls and 5.9Ls Cummins can do.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

DieselSlug;149974
Since its a Lariat does it have leather and heated seats? I would love heated seats for the winter! After i broke my pelvis its tough...[/QUOTE said:


> Yes it dose!


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

got-h2o;1499742 said:


> 6.4's had recalls before they hit the lots. We all have horror stories of different vehicles, but you honestly haven't heard of all of the major problems with the 6.4? Lifting cabs for every repair, etc...??? I mean I'll start a list, but I didn't mean to start a fresh battle here with my comment. Around here it's pretty common knowledge that 6.4's have issues. They were a short run for a reason. I got in a debate last year or so with Mil about one here in town on its 3rd motor. He argued it till I got the vin and he ran an oasis on it.
> 
> And I can base facts off of my being friends with a 6.4 and 6.0 tech at one of the most reputable diesel shops here in the Chicagoland area. MDI, look them up. Trucks get brought there from all over the midwest. 6.4's are getting out of warranty now and flooding local shops. If you really want to know the common issues and do NOT want to start a week long argument ignoring the facts I will be happy to ablige. I can't speak first hand on every nut and bolt, but I will be sure to get you details. But honestly, do some research and let's not cramp up this thread with any more bs for the time being. I wasn't bashing the 6.4's existance or anyone that owns one. I was simply saying they have major problems, some similar to some of those of the 6.0, and a fraction of them were produced in comparison.


I do know all the weak points of the 6.4 and the 6.0. I own a 2010 6.4 and haven't had any problems but then again mine is deleted and i keep up with my maintenance. Most 6.4s that have problems are stock and the owners don't maintain them like they should. It is NOT a forgiving engine and needs to be maintained. The dpf is what kills the engine. Take it off and put a mild tune on and its a bulletproof engine.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Every 6.0 diesel thread ends up like this, its a shame. MJD should clean up this thread for the OP.

Once again I love the truck and your setup.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice truck! I agree it is a shame every 6.0l thread ends up like this. I like the 6.0l a lot! Good luck with it!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great with the blade on it. Hope you get snow and make some serious coin with it this year! All the years I owned my Dodge I thought about the '04 F350 CC/LB that I was looking at but didn't buy because the Dodge was cheaper. 

And don't let brand bashing get you down. To me it happens with everything from trucks to football teams. People just really like their particular truck and will bash everything else just like they like their football team and everyone else sucks, you get the point. Bottom line is its your truck!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1500564 said:


> Looks great with the blade on it. Hope you get snow and make some serious coin with it this year! All the years I owned my Dodge I thought about the '04 F350 CC/LB that I was looking at but didn't buy because the Dodge was cheaper.
> 
> And don't let brand bashing get you down. To me it happens with everything from trucks to football teams. People just really like their particular truck and will bash everything else just like they like their football team and everyone else sucks, you get the point. Bottom line is its your truck!


Your right brand bashing happens, and can be very silly! However when it comes to Football we all know the Packers are superior!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Well over the past week the truck has gotten 2 new batteries, altinator, weather tech floor mats and timberns. Today I installed the hideaways in all 4 corners. Headlights up front and in the reverse lights in back. They are crazy bright compared to my old truck.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

wewille;1500583 said:


> Your right brand bashing happens, and can be very silly! However when it comes to Football we all know the Packers are superior!


One and done!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I missed the picture of the blade. Looks damn nice! Would really like to try a wideout when the time comes for a new plow.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I finally got the lights all hooked up how I want and took some pictures.

I mounted the light bar and a piece of aluminum. I wanted it to sit as low as possible on the rack.All that's left is to seal up the light were I notched it for the wires.

Hoping to hook up 2 work lights on the rack also if anyone has any ideas to make them look nice and neat on there.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Polarismalibu;1505131 said:


> Well I finally got the lights all hooked up how I want and took some pictures.
> 
> I mounted the light bar and a piece of aluminum. I wanted it to sit as low as possible on the rack.All that's left is to seal up the light were I notched it for the wires.
> 
> Hoping to hook up 2 work lights on the rack also if anyone has any ideas to make them look nice and neat on there.


Looks great! I Need to do this with my back-rack and light, ive been lazy so i just stick it to the top of the truck carefully but it is starting to leave swirls. Gonna have to find some metal so i can make a base plate.

Maybe one thing i would have done different it made the wires enter the bottom of the 3rd brake light, so water couldn't get in there as easily and act more like a drain. Just my .02
What kind of tonneau cover is that? I have a cover to fit my truck but i added the rack and toolbox and want one to fit the rest.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is where my lights were mounted. They were put there by P/O. They worked great till i put the tool box on and now they shine off the tool box, but if i angle them up they don't have enough power to illuminate the ground behind me. I really don't like how the back rack brackets bring the tool box up so high, makes your blind spot larger!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

DieselSlug;1505164 said:


> Looks great! I Need to do this with my back-rack and light, ive been lazy so i just stick it to the top of the truck carefully but it is starting to leave swirls. Gonna have to find some metal so i can make a base plate.
> 
> Maybe one thing i would have done different it made the wires enter the bottom of the 3rd brake light, so water couldn't get in there as easily and act more like a drain. Just my .02
> What kind of tonneau cover is that? I have a cover to fit my truck but i added the rack and toolbox and want one to fit the rest.


Its an Access brand cover. My old truck I have the same one but its made to fit behind the tool box. There about $450-500 for the tool box cover.

I put the wires threw the bottom at first but I didn't want to have the connections for the lights outside the truck so to do that I would have had to stretch the wires tight to go in the bottom. I sealed it up with silicon so it should be good.

Those work lights on yours look nice. would they still hit the box if you didn't have the tool box brackets? I'm going to be adding a tool box to my truck but I wont be using the tool box brackets.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Truck is coming together nice!!Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Polarismalibu;1505260 said:


> Its an Access brand cover. My old truck I have the same one but its made to fit behind the tool box. There about $450-500 for the tool box cover.
> 
> I put the wires threw the bottom at first but I didn't want to have the connections for the lights outside the truck so to do that I would have had to stretch the wires tight to go in the bottom. I sealed it up with silicon so it should be good.
> 
> Those work lights on yours look nice. would they still hit the box if you didn't have the tool box brackets? I'm going to be adding a tool box to my truck but I wont be using the tool box brackets.


I actually havent tried without the box, i got the box for storage since a regular cab doesnt have much. The bars are almost 2'' tall, so the box would be 2'' lower without them, but the light still may reflect off the top?


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Well guys I feel like the truck has lost power for some reason or maybe its just my imagination. I feel like it has extremely low acceleration. Never smokes, haven't lost coolant, no codes, everything on my scan gauge is showing normal. Any ideas?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Polarismalibu;1499279 said:


> Another with the blade on. Truck didn't sag at all surprisingly


Your 03 isnt a 7.3 Reason I ask my Cusin bought a 03 and it has a 7.3 in it


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Antlerart06;1511872 said:


> Your 03 isnt a 7.3 Reason I ask my Cusin bought a 03 and it has a 7.3 in it


the early model 03 had the 7.3 in it the late model 03 came with the 6.0


----------

